# [VZW] No internet on Android 4.1.2 with ril omh sim



## techtronics (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys i have i535 running on stock 4.1.2.. 
M using Ril Omh sim card but data doesnt work.. 
Is there any solution which can bring data to work. 
I have heard ppl flashing something via DFS software connecting phone..please help me.. 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers. General info, questions, and help threads belong in the general section, where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------

